# IUI Not Responding to drugs, please advise



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if you could help, I have just started my first IUI and been for my first scan but only have 1 follicle of 6 mm. They have doubled my Gonal F to 150 every other day (with 75 on alternate days) and I go back for another scan Tuesday. 

Could you tell me if other drugs might work if this doesn’t? When I had Clomid it worked straight away until the 9th cycle which I didn’t respond to. I am worried that this has caused problems for me now because some doctors only recommend 6 cycles. Is it possible to respond with other drugs? Or could it start to work with an increase on the same drugs?

Does this mean that I will need to wait 2 to 3 months before trying another drug if this doesn't work? Sorry for all the questions but I am on the NHS and don't get time to ask many questions at my appointments.

Thanks for your help - Katy.


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya Katy

Same as you 1st iui as you know.  I had the same prob last week when i went for my scan, only had one follicle at 11mm, my drugs weren't increased but three days later it had grown to 15 mm which the clinic were happy with. So hopefully with the increase of drugs and a few days of positive thinking   I'm sure it will have grown.

Good Luck and let me know how you get on.

Emma


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Emma, 

Thanks for the reply. How are you getting on? Have you been for basting yet?

Not sure if you'll see this now so if not I'll catch up with you somewhere else.

Good luck with where you are at - Katy.


----------

